# Theme songs for Personality Types.(MBTI)



## dpolaristar (Jun 30, 2013)

So I wanted to make a series of videos that have a theme song for each of the 16 personality types That I think represents their basic essence and attitude on Life. But I'm having trouble thinking of some because some types sing certain types of songs more.(Probably because certain types are inclined to become or get chosen to be singers.) And partially due to my own type makes me relate to more types then others so It's hard for me to get into another's head. So I'm taking suggestions. You give a suggestion of a theme song for a certain type.(Or multiple songs for multiple types) and feel free to include some information on why you think it fits. I'll be more convinced if you go into specific detail, and It'll also count as points on your part if you are that type or similar to one.(A.K.A I'm going to trust an INFJ's opinion of what they think their theme song should be over an ESTJ's.)

I've got a few ideas but rather then influence and bias your choices. I'm going to let you start this discussion fresh to get your virgin opinions.

With that out of the way. Let's get started.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers (Jun 22, 2013)

My first thought for INFJ is Inner Universe by Origa.. But there is probably something better out there


----------



## HalfwayThere (Aug 30, 2012)

Make you feel my love, originally by bob dylan for infj. I guess its pretty self explanitory. I think it might be the closest song to put into words how we feel once weve finally attached ourselves to someone.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

ISFP-Enjoy the Silence by Depeche Mode. Or maybe Tuesday Afternoon by the Moody Blues (though maybe the entire album Days of Future Past). Anything by Yanni or Mozart.


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

2 Pi R by Clint Mansell for INTPs maybe. Seems appropriate enough


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

ISTP (for teh lulz):

* *












INTP:

* *


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I vote Doomsday by Nero for ENTP


----------



## Skellonan (Jun 22, 2013)

I would suggest something from The Cure for INFPs.

My cousin is an INFJ. I would suggest something with a strong vibe..


----------



## dpolaristar (Jun 30, 2013)

borgir said:


> I would suggest something from The Cure for INFPs.
> 
> My cousin is an INFJ. I would suggest something with a strong vibe..


Can you say a more specific song from that Band?


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

INFJ






INTJ






ISTP






INFP


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Some that come to my mind...

ESTP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbATaj7Il8

ESFP






INTJ


----------



## Skellonan (Jun 22, 2013)

dpolaristar said:


> Can you say a more specific song from that Band?


Perhaps Forest or Pictures of You. But these are my personal favorites along with The Lovecats. The Cure usually have lyrics filled with unexplained feelings. I just feel like the entire sound of their music is covered in INFP fog.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Born to be Wild is a pretty good theme song. But just not fun enough if you ask me. Any other ESTP's want to cut in here? 

I'm not really into big hair 80's rock music, but yeah, this would be a more appropriate theme song if you ask me. 






*waits to be crucified*


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Or better yet...


----------



## Ronn (Aug 21, 2012)

ENFP theme? Someone gave me this one. 

"Electric Ladyland" - Fantastic Plastic Machine


----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)

Isfp:blue jeans - ladytron.
Intj: spaceman - babylon zoo.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Um, depends on the context. Honestly this song makes me think of my ISTJ grandpa, but I could see it applying to an ISFJ as well, just Si dom, romantically speaking.

I had horrible sadness listening to this song after my grandpa died. Maybe because I remember him watching my grandma die of cancer, remember someone saying my grandma stopped breathing, then also knew that he died wondering why his evil ESTJ wife rejected him in the last two years of his senility, and my ESFP mother left to care for him.






Oh I'm sorry did you require something more generic and impersonal? 

I'lll probably always associate this song with Si doms, though, seriously.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

icecream said:


> Isfp:blue jeans - ladytron.
> Intj: spaceman - babylon zoo.


I swear to god, can't I at least have Blue Jeans by Lana Del Rey?

:kitteh:


----------



## Bropenhauer (May 14, 2012)

8 year old ENTP:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ferroequinologist said:


> ISFP-Enjoy the Silence by Depeche Mode. Or maybe Tuesday Afternoon by the Moody Blues (though maybe the entire album Days of Future Past). Anything by Yanni or Mozart.


Have you ever liked Walk Away Renee by Left Banke?

Just a question, I blame you for bringing up the Moody Blues.


----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I swear to god, can't I at least have Blue Jeans by Lana Del Rey?
> 
> :kitteh:


haha. ladytron pinned the song title first. But if Lana Del Rey brings the theme for you life - you are free too choose her.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

icecream said:


> haha. ladytron pinned the song title first. But if Lana Del Rey brings the theme for you life - you are free too choose her.


I really like "Destroy Everything You Touch" by Ladytron...but overall I prefer Lana Del Rey.


----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I really like "Destroy Everything You Touch" by Ladytron...but overall I prefer Lana Del Rey.



Yep she has her BIG and MASSIVE fan base. I like them both the same.


----------



## Distort (Aug 31, 2012)

INTx:






INFP:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I vote Lana Del Rey over Ladytron.


----------



## Praelatus (Jul 4, 2013)

INTP


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Have you ever liked Walk Away Renee by Left Banke?


Never heard of it or them/him/her...



> Just a question, I blame you for bringing up the Moody Blues.


That's a question??? ;-)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ferroequinologist said:


> Never heard of it or them/him/her...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a question??? ;-)


HAHAHA

No, I mean the question was had you heard "Walk Away Renee" I thought of it because you brought up the Moody Blues. I think they're both considered "baroque pop" ...."Walk Away Renee" and "Nights in White Satin" by the Moody Blues. 

I think baroque pop in general is very ISFP.

I think "Tuesday Afternoon" is also definitely Baroque Pop...


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

INTP






Or the entire Pinkerton album


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

*INTP*

_The Flashbulb - "Precisely Wrong"


Lyrics:_

_
The truth was in the clouds. 

Gray stains of your intent, that wind carried away. 

They're floating in the sky, while time decides the words. 

Forever and engraved..._


----------



## ChrisA97 (Jul 8, 2013)

I like to think of ISFJs theme song as "Creep" by radiohead. Wonder if anyone else would agree here.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

The following song covers many aspects of my personality, but it likely more aligns with my 7w6 Enneagram type than ENFP.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

fourtines said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> No, I mean the question was had you heard "Walk Away Renee" I thought of it because you brought up the Moody Blues. I think they're both considered "baroque pop" ...."Walk Away Renee" and "Nights in White Satin" by the Moody Blues.
> 
> ...


Aha. Well, I guess I answered your question anyway. ;-) 

So... I had to Google® baroque pop... lots of stuff I used to listen to there... hm... Will have to try to find this Walk Away Renee song...


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

ISFP







ESFJ







ISTP







ESTJ







INTP


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Can't speak for any other type, but for me personally (INFJ), it's this one (I picked my nick for a reason):






I always found it true for so many reasons. The self-doubt, choosing to stay in a dark place or choosing to snap yourself out of it (or snapping someone else out of it for that matter). I could be talking to myself like that, or be saying that TO someone else. Blah blah blah...

Then, on a lighter note, definitely this one (probably one you'll be mainly able to relate to if you're a performer of sorts):




Especially the bit from 1:35 onwards could have been written by me :kitteh:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ferroequinologist said:


> Aha. Well, I guess I answered your question anyway. ;-)
> 
> So... I had to Google® baroque pop... lots of stuff I used to listen to there... hm... Will have to try to find this Walk Away Renee song...







I think it really evokes a certain atmosphere. There is a Motown version of the same song, but I think the Left Banke...it's like you actually hear the rainy sidewalk emo gazing in the music.


----------



## GranChi (Jun 16, 2013)

Bob Dylan's "Mr. Tambourine Man" can be the INFP song... it could represent the way we want life to be a fantastical journey of beauty and individuality. "Yes, to dance beneath the diamond sky with one hand waving free... silhouetted by the sea..." One of my favorite songs of all time, by the way. :happy:


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

Possibly INFJ? One of my favorite songs.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

ENFP




Libera Me from Hell from Tegen Toppa Gurren Lagann

or for an ENFP in love





ESFP





INTJ





ENTP


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

@AyaSullivan I'm with you on the Flobots on Handlebars. Either ENTJ or ENTP. 

Love that song by the way. I like Michael by Franz Ferdinand too but it doesn't feel right.


----------



## Spoongoggles (May 27, 2013)

cant really speak for other types... 
Fiona Apple - Every Single Night, good one for INFPs


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESTP






Why? Because I like it.


----------



## rbs326 (Jul 19, 2013)

Seems a bit too energetic but ISTP, but I think it fits

And this one seems a bit too emotional...but


----------



## thewolf223 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here is some songs for the INFJ's that i think fit us perfectly! Enjoy! :kitteh:

The Ballad of Love and Hate





Keep Your Head Up





Little Talks





Sleepwalker





Radioactive


----------



## rbs326 (Jul 19, 2013)

RWK said:


> ESFJ:


My little sister's ESFJ and she says it fits. I agree.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTP:


----------



## The Nerdette (Jul 24, 2013)

ESFP: Feel This Moment
ENFP: Firework


----------



## purrmonsterr (Jul 21, 2013)

INTP:

Staind - Epiphany


----------



## Chronic (Jul 27, 2013)

<ISTJ>
This peace is simply methodical, structural, & brings a sense of judgment from its innate meaning.

Youtube: watch?v=6ZsAgChTuaY (1:20)


----------



## MissLady333 (Jul 13, 2013)

ENFP:
Brightly colored shiny clothes, jumping around like maniacs, all the while protecting the world by kicking butt?

HECK YEAH!!!!
*STRIKES POSE*


----------



## GranChi (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe "Our House" by Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young for ISFJ? That song seems to fit the ISFJ dream of having a simple, happy domestic life and being alone with the one you love.


----------



## Cathartes (Jul 8, 2013)

INTJ


----------



## thewolf223 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's another one i found on the Internet. Love it! And i think it fits.

Mumford & Sons
I Will Wait


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

IxTJ:


----------



## btsami (Jul 26, 2013)

I am new here and it won't allow me to post a link to a song. I cannot speak for other INFP's, but I think the song "When the Silence is Speaking" by Koan is my theme song. There is harmony and calmness to it and no words which i suppose speaks for me to an extent!


----------



## jenteal (Aug 20, 2013)

ESTJ
Another one bites the dust- Queen
My Way- Frank Sinatra
When people don't see my vision and try to get in the way "Don't rain on my parade" by Barbara Streisand seems to fit.


----------



## thewolf223 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's a song that i think fits both my pal (ENFJ) and my anima (ESTP). I am %100 sure it fits the ESTP because one of my cousins i have visited recently is one and she dragged me on some of the most fast paced adventures i have yet to top. but she always keeps a smile on my face with her optimism and her endless aura of smiles and energy. ^^
movie Loves a Screen
April Smith


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESTP


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

RWK said:


> ENFP: "Jump Around" House of Pain, *"Don't Trust Me" 3OH!3*, "Taken for a Fool" The Strokes


Instead of 3OH!3 I think either one of these two would be more suitable for us ENFPs:











Intergalactic is an especial delight for geeky ENFPs for it's references and jokes in the video.

Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss might seem like a ESFP/ESFJ song, but it's in fact a song joking with the kind of places these types can be found in, I feel that ENFPs, being the more introverted E, can see the best of both worlds and understand the fun in such a song that (might) match our way to think towards clubs and discos.

Not to say that the kind of jokey way made the The Beastie Boys and Bloodhound Gang is more suitable to the ENFP type than the one do 3OH!3.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

MissLady333 said:


> ENFP:
> Brightly colored shiny clothes, jumping around like maniacs, all the while protecting the world by kicking butt?
> 
> HECK YEAH!!!!
> *STRIKES POSE*


I agree and add more colour, cheese, jumps and kicks!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

*Thank god l'm only watching the game, controlling it.*


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ENTP:


----------



## vividmind (Jul 9, 2012)

Probably just because it's one of my favourite pieces of music, but for us INFP's I would nominate the track 'Time' from Inception by composer Hans Zimmer.

It evokes the beauty, depth and scope we see in everything but with just a hint of melancholy :tongue:


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

INFJ








vividmind said:


> Probably just because it's one of my favourite pieces of music, but for us INFP's I would nominate the track 'Time' from Inception by composer Hans Zimmer.
> 
> It evokes the beauty, depth and scope we see in everything but with just a hint of melancholy :tongue:



I put the video before reading this. It's like Inception of Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

INTP/INTJ friendships:


----------



## Fuzbal (Apr 11, 2013)

ISFP. Aquarium by _Saint-Saëns._ Introverted: Instrumental. Sensing: it gives you the picture of an underwater scene. Feeling Perceiving: it is fairly soft and light. ISFP: an elegant, quiet song about a beautiful scene that you don't see every day.




 INFP Celestial Soda Pop by Ray Lynch. Introverted: Instrumental iNtuitive: Gives a fairly abstract picture. Feeling Perceiving: fairly soft and lots of instruments playing together to make one thing. INFP: This song reminds me of what an INFP's thoughts would look like from my perspective.


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ESTP Eye of the tiger
ENFP I like to move it 
ENTP Mambo No 5
ESFP Ice Ice Baby 
ENTJ U can't touch this 
ESTJ Who let the dogs out 
ENFJ Hey Mickey 
ESFJ You can't stop the beat 
ISTP We will Rock you 
ISFP Greased Lightning 
ISFJ Stand by your Man 
ISTJ Macarena 
INTP Ghostbusters 
INFP Sweat Dreams 
INFJ Stayin Alive 
INTJ Another one bites the dust


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Kingpin said:


> ESTP Eye of the tiger
> ENFP I like to move it
> ENTP Mambo No 5
> ESFP Ice Ice Baby
> ...


LOL! All of them. LOL!


----------



## thewolf223 (Jul 20, 2013)

here is a good song to show how we INFJ give to much pity, and how we think of some of you people ^^


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

IxTP's


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

ISTJ: It's Hip to be Square


----------



## Mawcliy (Dec 2, 2011)

INTP: The Faint - "The Geeks Were Right"


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Sad song, but some parts are so nice D:
INFPs and our little tragic motifs + Dreams xD:


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

ISTJ Theme:






ISTP Theme:


----------



## marsec (Nov 6, 2012)

*ESTJ:
*





*ESTP:*






*ISTP:*






*INFJ:*


----------



## marsec (Nov 6, 2012)

*ENFJ:

*




*​ESFJ:

*




*INTP:*






*ESFP:*


----------



## marsec (Nov 6, 2012)

Caged Within said:


> ISTJ Theme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Broken links Caged Within


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

marsec said:


> Broken links Caged Within


ISTJ:

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man

ESTJ:

Janet Jackson - Control

ISTP:

The Stooges - Gimmie Danger

ESTP:

Tes Nudgent - Stranglehold

INFP:

The Smiths - I Know It's Over

ISFP:

Beirut - Cherbourg

INFJ:

Bon Dylan - All Along The Watchtower

INTP: 

John Foxx - Underpass

INTJ:

Radiohead - Idioteque

ENTJ:

Notorious BIG - My Downfall

ISFJ:

Daishi Dance - What Really Matters

ESFJ:

Bob Marley And The Whalers - No Woman, No Cry

ENFP:

Third Eye Blind- Semi-Charmed Life

ESFP:

Daft Punk - One Last Time

Sorry for not being able to post links. My phone is bugging.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Thought this was ESTPish esp. for gamers


----------



## thewolf223 (Jul 20, 2013)

didn't mean to add the "you" in my "the cave" song description. Kindly wiggled its way in there, happens, just pretend its not there ^^


----------



## Pastry Provider (Sep 22, 2013)

New Shoes by Paolo Nutini is so ENFP that it hurts.


----------



## 4sureINTP (Aug 29, 2013)

As I said in the ESFP area, "Don't Stop the Party" for ESFPs.


----------



## Kieran (Sep 25, 2013)

(for INFPs) Dreaming by Cream


----------



## randomthought9 (Aug 14, 2012)

ENTP- hard to say. i say "from here to eternity" by giorgio moroder. that cheesy/yet awesome mustache/lyrics/music is pretty ENTP. we're nerds at heart, but make it work to be "cool". also, it was pretty ahead of it's time with the synths and all, and ENTP's like technology. also, ENTP's like to go out and have a good time/dance.

ISFJ- gil scott-heron & jamie xx- i'll take care of you. it was right next to the previous song, and fits the theme. they like to take care of others/are shy/hesitant to reveal things about themselves.

INTJ- kraftwerk-trans-europe express. cold, unemotional, technology oriented, focused on efficiency.

ISTP-metallica-fuel. too easy. they like cars/being wild.

INFJ- ambient music

INFP- my bloody valentine-sometimes. dreamy, wants to be loved, non aggressive.


----------



## Alpha Shallows (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't know enough about the other types to give an anthem, but oh lord, this is so ridiculously ENFP (a happy ENFP who's generally having a good time) it's ridiculous.


----------



## amuklewicz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmm. Let's do all sixteen types for the lulz... I utilized
h ttp://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/179/3/a/mbti_chart_chibis_by_ri_m-d51reh5.jpg
to help me type the song with the personality type (Sorry about the lack of link; I'm still a newb around here). Also sorry about those awkward descriptions, etc. I just felt like the feels from the song were associated with type XXXX just by virtue of my first impressions.

*ESFP - *"We're Going to Be Friends" - The White Stripes. Classical outward friendly type and general happiness and weirdness.
*ESFJ - *"Brown Eyed Girl" - Van Morrison. Feel-good song. Sha-la-la-la-la... "... Have a special skill at bringing out the best in others."
*ESTP - *"Breaking the Law" - Judas Priest. ESTP's for me just scream energetic rebel and 'do what's on your mind type of people'.
*ESTJ - *"Canon in D" - Johann Pachelbel. I feel ESTJ's in general tend not to stray from the norm and abide to the classic way of doing things.
*ENFP - *"Baby Its Cold Outside" - Johnny Mercer/Margaret Whiting. This song and this type just strike me as naive and inspiration.
*ENFJ - *"Come on Eileen" - Dexy's Midnight Runners. "ENFJ's are people focused individuals." And bam, there we go.
*ENTP - *_"Down With the Sickness" - Richard Cheese._ ENTP's are definitely master trolls!
*ENTJ - *"Power - Soundtree Remix" - The Temptations. ENTJ's in generally are associated with the idea of power, and the remix of this classic song just exemplifies this quality.
*ISFP - *"Unaccompanied Cello Suite No.1 Prelude" - Yo-Yo Ma. Really emotionally invested and yet calm and changing all at the same time. I think this fits well with the artist type and their tendency to be as such.
*ISFJ - *"The Girl From Ipanema" - Stan Getz/Joao Gilberto. I think this song is just so soft, kind, and caring and yet also inherently strong in their connections. The bossa-nova style just also seems to fit pretty well here.
*ISTP - *"Rhapsody in Blue" - George Gershwin. This is a really well constructured and powerful piece. This is adventurous and changing and yet oddly introspective and thinky.
*ISTJ - *"I Walk The Line" - Johnny Cash. At this juncture, I was getting quite desperate as this was the last type I looked for. This song, although good sounding, does not stray far from the norm and keeps a steady beat. "I keep my eyes wide open all the time" = Sensing? Sure.
*INFP - *"Sunshine, Lollipops, and Rainbows" - Lesley Gore. For me, INFP's just seem really idealistic and happy feely.
*INFJ - *"Two Weeks" - Grizzly Bear. An interesting type fo' sure, but this song is feely and yet also equitable to INFJ.
*INTP - *"Particle Man" - They Might Be Giants. Questioning type but really quirky, etc., etc.
*INTJ - *"Land of Confusion" - Genesis. I think INTJ's just think too much without the ability to explain it well and therefore INTJ = confusion with a loud, but steady beat. I could probably find a better song for this, but meh.


----------



## ElasticNebula (Sep 27, 2013)

ENTJ:

Just because this is legit my celebration/I'm awesome song:





Gets you pumped in the AM:





A good song to have in your head when you are about to give a speech/conquer/be awesome at something/exist:





This one is for female ENTJs...this is a good song to have playing in your head when you feel like a smart ass, if someone tells you that you are "entering a man's world," or if you are at a board meeting and you're pretty sure you're the only one with a vagina:


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

ESFP


* *














ISTJ or possibly ISFJ male


* *















ESFJ


* *


----------



## Caraphernelia (Nov 21, 2013)

ferroequinologist said:


> ISFP-Enjoy the Silence by Depeche Mode. Or maybe Tuesday Afternoon by the Moody Blues (though maybe the entire album Days of Future Past). Anything by Yanni or Mozart.


Enjoy the Silence would fit ISFP... Ironically, my ISFP sister hates that song with a passion. She refuses to go to detail when I ask why, she just bluntly states that the song is boring.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Caraphernelia said:


> Enjoy the Silence would fit ISFP... Ironically, my ISFP sister hates that song with a passion. She refuses to go to detail when I ask why, she just bluntly states that the song is boring.


My guess--bad memory, either with what the song is about, or connected to the song... But I wouldn't push her on that...


----------



## Caraphernelia (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha, well, she's stubborn. I don't think she'll change her mind, so you're right - I'll better not push her on it.


----------



## LittleFuryThings (Jan 5, 2013)

INFP/INFJ Enneagram 4:






ENTP:


----------



## ENTPunk (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think the ENTP ones other than Fool's Garden really got past the superficial stuff. I have a perfect song in mind once I have enough posts under my belt to post videos.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

This thread also has the greatest idea ever. Very lovely contributions, I have checked some stuff already roud:At some point, I also plan to make a whole full-feature video based on this concept, but for now, I post some updates on my opinions. I have analysed them and nothing is chosen randomly or at the last minute. You can be confident that it represents the type in some shape or form... Anyway, here it goes:

INTJ
* *











INTP
* *











INFJ
* *











INFP
* *


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

More types inbound:

ENFP
* *











ENTP
* *











ISFP
* *











ISFJ
* *


----------



## ENTPunk (Nov 20, 2013)

Now that the 15 posts are out of the way. So ENTP it's painful.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

xNxJ's have the most epic soundtracks and IxFP's, the most beautiful ones. Not fair. 

Beyond your Weird Al jingles and siberian khatrus, ENTPs have stuff like:


* *












* *












* *


----------



## ENTPunk (Nov 20, 2013)

THANK YOU!!! I was reading this thread just thinking, "Shit, we really are good at hiding who we are inside."


----------



## ENTPunk (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's another ENTP song for sure. I think people forget about the Ti.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

ENTPunk and Meritocrat posted some nice music. Really mellow, but fine music, guys! :happy:

I continue posting for some types I left out:

ESTJ


* *












ESTP


* *












ENFJ


* *












ENTJ


* *


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESTP






ENTJ






INFP






ESFJ


----------



## thewolf223 (Jul 20, 2013)

here's a song to demonstrate a INFJ's dark side or something... XD don't know just how we deal with evil within ourselves


----------



## Fuzbal (Apr 11, 2013)

The logical song-any FP, at least the beginning.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

This is very subjective. Whatever, here's a few songs that mean tons to me. I really recommend them. Also, I rarely judge my music on lyrical content, so if you can't hear the words, I think most have lyrics posted in the descriptions.






























Also, U2's albums, Joshua Tree and Achtung Baby, from the late 80's early 90's. Not a fan of any of their other stuff. I'll usually listen to those straight through when I'm in a U2 phase. I really like Sgt. Pepper's, the Beatles album, for its weirdness. White album too. I feel that those can only be heard as a full album. They are funny. That's about it.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm half-joking here:

INTP:





ENFP:





Both ENTP and ISFJ, for very different reasons:





ESFP:


----------



## thejock (Aug 31, 2013)

Posted this earlier on a similar thread on the ENFP-forum. Pearl Jam - The Fixer


----------



## Mils (Oct 16, 2010)

ENFP/INFP






Any intuitive


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

Foxical Paradox said:


> I'm half-joking here:
> 
> INTP:


LOVE IT! :laughing: (Actually, speaking of VGM, I think Sonic 06's His World is a good IxTP theme.)



Foxical Paradox said:


> Both ENTP and ISFJ, for very different reasons:


Hm, because an ENTP would be rickrolling someone, while an ISFJ would actually relate to the sentiment?


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> LOVE IT! :laughing: (Actually, speaking of VGM, I think Sonic 06's His World is a good IxTP theme.)


I know my own type well enough to know its stereotypes, too. :tongue:



MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> Hm, because an ENTP would be rickrolling someone, while an ISFJ would actually relate to the sentiment?


Yep! You got it.


----------

